# New favorite turning



## MNTurner (Mar 25, 2019)

So I put myself in an all too familiar predicament where I needed a gift for someone and procrastinated until the only solution of anything remotely sentimental was to make something in the shop. 

After wandering around Rockler, I stumbled across this idea on their packaging for bottle stoppers. When I got home to go through my stock, lo and behold, I had a hybrid blank I had cast for a tap handle that was no longer needed (client saw an unclaimed blank on my Insta that they _had_ to have instead).

I must say, it turned out much better than expected. 

We've all experienced the emotions of making something for someone else that you now want to keep to yourself. I'll definitely be making one for myself next. 

Cherry burl - blue and white resin - chrome Rockler bottle opener - modeled after the best beer in the midwest, Grain Belt Nordeast

Happy woodworking, 

Andy

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 11


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2019)

I love it man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 25, 2019)

Awesome!

But:



MNTurner said:


> the best beer in the midwest, Grain Belt Nordeast





There's far better stuff to be found in the Midwest!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2019)

Man, that is sweeeeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MNTurner (Mar 25, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Awesome!
> 
> But:
> 
> ...



Haha, I thought you might catch that controversial claim.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2019)

Neat idea


----------



## gimpy (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice !!!! mind sharing the size


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2019)

Cool! Love the look and the finish.


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 25, 2019)

Awesome....would appreciate the specs as well if you don't mind sharing. I've got someone your idea would be perfect for!


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 25, 2019)

I have the specs.........; six of them......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MNTurner (Mar 25, 2019)

gimpy said:


> Nice !!!! mind sharing the size



Sadly, no specs. I eyeballed this one, put it in a gift bag, and drove out to meet them for dinner (I'm a horrible friend for procrastinating that bad, I know). That said, I know it was from a 2" x 7.5" blank and I did have my time lapse camera running.


----------



## MNTurner (Mar 25, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Awesome....would appreciate the specs as well if you don't mind sharing. I've got someone your idea would be perfect for!



I don't have any specs, unfortunately. Did it freehand with a beer bottle for reference. It was out of a 2" x 7.5" blank, though, if that helps. I also posted a video above in this thread if that helps at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2019)

Innovative design on delightful wood! Will have to keep this in mind for future bottle openers. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 26, 2019)

Good idea and very nice looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 27, 2019)

I think I saw the plans in AAW....... no......., it was one of the other wood magazines. Will try to find it when I get home.....out on a business trip this week.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice looking bottle opener! I bought 4 or 5 of those kits from them and they're sitting in a box somewhere. I'll have to break them out and give this project a shot!


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 5, 2019)

What shop couldn't use one of those?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (Apr 21, 2019)

That looks awesome


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

Love it! I’m going to have to make one of those for myself.


----------

